
Show HN: Next.js Tips Collection - emkaradeniz
https://nextjstips.com
======
seddin
Great! I love it. Wouldn't it be better for SEO if the code was in text format
instead of an image?

~~~
emkaradeniz
Hi Seddin, That's actually what I was going to do next! (I'll be keeping the
images, since I use those in my tweets)

Thanks for the feedback, more is welcome so I can improve it.

